# D1.. .... 24 !, , 12:00

## annD1

24      " "    D1UDF!!!
    ..... - DRIFT 
      2010   D1!! 
,   11:00! 
 :
-    - 08:30
-   - 10:00
-  - 13:00
-   - 14:00
-   - 14:30
-  - 17:00
-  - 18:00
-  - 22:00  " "       http://vimeo.com/10627767  
       d1UDF  2010 !   
  D1UDF.com

----------

